#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Διαμερισμάτωση ή κάτι άλλο;

## l4x

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Είμαι σχετικά νέος στο χώρο και θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας.
Πολυκατοικία, εντός σχεδίου, ολοκληρωμένη διαθέτει στο υπόγειο αποθήκες για κάθε διαμέρισμα. Οι αποθήκες έχουν καταγραφεί σε σχέδια σύστασης. 
Όμως στο φάκελος της οικοδομικής άδειας το υπόγειο φαίνεται να μην διαθέτει καμία αποθήκη, αλλά είναι απλά ένας κενός χώρος.
Μιλάμε για περίπτωση διαμερισμάτωσης ή κάτι άλλο; Τίθεται θέμα υπαγωγής στον 4178;
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## NIKOS_M

Δεν τίθεται θέμα υπαγωγής. Κάνεις μια ενημέρωση του φακέλου της άδειας και δίνεις μετά την βεβαίωση. Δες εδώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Υποθέτω ότι οι υπόγειες αποθήκες είναι παραρτήματα των διαμερισμάτων της ανωδομής και όχι ανεξάρτητες ιδιοκτησίες.

Καλό θα ήταν να τακτοποιηθεί και πολεοδομικά το θέμα όπως σου πρότεινε ο Νίκος παραπάνω.

Πάντως, για τη χορήγηση της βεβαίωσης δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα.

----------


## milt

Οικοδομή με άδεια του 55 μονοόροφη με τρια ισόγεια καταστήματα που αναφέρονται στο στέλεχος της άδεια τα οποία τώρα έχουν γίνει ένα και ο φάκελος έχει πολτοποιηθεί......πως να γίνει ενημέρωση φακέλου...??..προφανώς πρέπει να ανασυσταθεί όλος ο φάκελος....ενώ ουσιαστικά το κατάστημα θα γίνει υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος και απλά θέλει τις κατόψεις με την δήλωση μηχανικού ότι είναι νόμιμα υφιστάμενο....αν βάλεις το κόστος κάτω μάλλον βάζεις απλά την υπογραφή στις κατόψεις και τέλος........????

κάποια άλλη άποψη....????

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ιδιοκτήτης να αιτηθεί τουλάχιστον μερική ανασύσταση φακέλου.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

Τι σημαίνει η μερική ανασύσταση.....?? τι θα ζητηθεί δηλαδή??

----------


## Xάρης

"Μερική" σημαίνει όχι για όλο το κτήριο το οποίο αφορούσε η οικοδομική άδεια, μόνο για την ιδιοκτησία για την οποία ενδιαφέρεσαι.
Άρα δεν χρειάζεται να βρουν τις κατόψεις όλων των σταθμών παρά μόνο όσες αφορούν την εν λόγω ιδιοκτησία.

----------


## milt

Πήγα σήμερα στην πολεοδομία, και του είπα για το εν λόγο ακίνητο με άδεια του 1955,εάν θα μπορούσα να κάνω μερική ή και πλήρη ανασύσταση φακέλου
 (η οικοδομή,ισόγεια καταστήματα και α' όροφος ,είναι μια ιδιοκτησία καθώς δεν έχει γίνει σύσταση ο. ιδιοκτησιών )

μου απάντησαν ότι δεν γίνεται αυτό καθώς δεν κρατάνε αρχείο για οικοδομές πριν ή και μέχρι το 1955!!

απλά με το στέλεχος της οικοδομής καθώς και μια βεβαίωση από την υπηρεσία ότι ο φάκελος είναι πολτοποιημένος και μία καινούρια κάτοψη είμαι καλυμμένος για την νομιμότητα των εν λόγω καταστημάτων .

επιπλέον μου ανέφερε ότι για καταστήματα πριν το 1983 δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή χρήσης από κατάστημα όπως έλεγε η οικοδομική άδεια σε κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος .

όσο για την ενοποίηση των τριών καταστημάτων σε ένα μου είπε απλά να βγάλω μια μικρής κλίμακας ότι και καλά θα γίνει τώρα και όχι πριν 20 χρόνια όπως έχει γίνει .

και γιαυτό μου έδωσε το έντυπο μικρής κλίμακας και όχι ενημέρωσης εργασιών για τις εσωτερικές ενοποιήσεις διαρρυθμίσεις , λέγοντας μου ότι αυτές οι εργασίες έχουν μεταφερθεί και πάλι στην άδεια εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας.....??????...ισχύει...???? τι γίνεται επιτέλους ........

----------


## Anna_R

> λέγοντας μου ότι αυτές οι εργασίες έχουν μεταφερθεί και πάλι στην άδεια εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας.....??????...ισχύει...???? τι γίνεται επιτέλους ........


Ισχύει. Βλέπε
Ν.4067 Άρθρο 4 παραγρ. 2. ιθ (όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με το Αρθρο 48 του Ν. 4178/13 παραγρ. 1)

Έγκριση εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας, απαιτείται για τις ακόλουθες εργασίες σε κτίρια που υφίστανται νόμιμα:
.....
ιθ) Εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις εφόσον δεν θίγονται τα στοιχεία του φέροντος οργανισμού του κτιρίου.

----------

milt

----------


## Xάρης

Με την τροποποίηση του άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ που έγινε με τον Ν.4178/13, όντως οι "*Εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις*, εφόσον δεν θίγονται τα στοιχεία του φέροντος οργανισμού του κτιρίου" υπάγονται στην κατηγορία των εργασιών μικρής κλίμακας. 
Προηγουμένως εντάσσονταν στις "Μικρής έκτασης* εσωτερικές επισκευές ή διασκευές* που δεν μεταβάλλουν τη φέρουσα κατασκευή του κτιρίου ή τις όψεις του," οι οποίες θέλουν μόνο έγγραφη ενημέρωση προ 48 ωρών.

Πράγματι, για τα καταστήματα εκείνης της εποχής δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή χρήσης διότι δεν υπήρχε ο όρος "κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος". Ως απλά "καταστήματα" αναφέρονταν κι αυτά.

Ανεξάρτητα του τι σου είπε προφορικά ο υπάλληλος, μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση για μερική ανασύσταση του φακέλου και να λάβεις εγγράφως την απάντησή του. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, το πρώτο βήμα σε μια αίτηση ανασύστασης φακέλου είναι η διαπιστωτική πράξη ότι έχει απολεσθεί ο φάκελος, το έγγραφο που χρειάζεσαι για να προχωρήσεις.

Προ της 30.11.1955 ακίνητα είναι νόμιμα έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------

milt

----------

